# Rumor: Third-Generation Audi TT Will Return to First-Gen’s Edge



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It’s a little known fact that the Audi TT was considered as a Porsche as Stuttgart was mulling over the idea of a Boxster. That car never came to fruition, though it may be in part the reason the first-generation Audi TT was so aggressive in both design and tuning. With the second-generation came a technologically superior car, but one that lacked the edge of the simplistic Bauhaus inspired original. Where things go from here for the third-generation TT has been a hot topic of debate at Audi.

Our own sources say there were really two camps for the TT model. Some thought a more safe design and more consistent with other Audi models, a strategy employed with the second-generation TT, was the best approach. The other side wanted a return to the car’s edge and simplicity. Designs considering both approaches were considered by Audi, and just which version will win out remains to be seen.

AutoCar Magazine published a story this week that makes it sound as if they have an inside line on the answer to the question of the TT. While maintaining key elements like the new hexagonal Audi shield grille, the new car is said to be devoid of unnecessary lines or ornamentation… which all sounds extremely consistent with where Audi design is going in general based on our Paris Motor Show discussion with members of the Audi Design Team.

More HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...ation-audi-tt-will-return-to-first-gens-edge/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I still hope for a sharper Bauhaus style TT Mk3.

This is my all time favored TT sketch, it was a preview for the TT Mk2 by Huckfeldt.










This is 100% pure TT-ness IMHO.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

enhanced 2.5 with 7-speed DSG, quattro and recaro seats in the RS version, i'll take whatever design configuration Audi produces


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Good god I hope not...


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

I really hope audi decides to look forward with design rather than go backwards.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> I really hope audi decides to look forward with design rather than go backwards.


Ditto, I never liked the squashed VW Beetle look.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The TT Mk2 lost at leased 40% of his TT-ness over the Mk1, with other words 40% more boring and became just another 10 of 12 Audi's.
If Audi go forward design wise it will loose even more TT-ness and can better be called "A3 Coupe"
The TT Mk1 have 10x more stance, design wise the the Mk2.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

LongviewTx said:


> enhanced 2.5 with 7-speed DSG, quattro and recaro seats in the RS version, i'll take whatever design configuration Audi produces


Enhanced 2.5 means cylinder deactivation.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't return to the "hair dressers" car! Move forward....with technology, lightness, AWD, and boosted motors...


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

R5T said:


> Enhanced 2.5 means cylinder deactivation.


My "enhanced" was 400HP/400Torque OEM


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

They'll lose a Mk3 customer if they go too retro. VW already makes a new squashed Beetle, we don't need another one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

BMWBig6 said:


> They'll lose a Mk3 customer if they go too retro. VW already makes a new squashed Beetle, we don't need another one.


I don't think the idea is to go retro... though my use of an old drawing may suggest that. At this point there are elements of the original TT design that don't work.... like the smaller grille, sloping headlights that were a significant element in the Audi brand design at the time. I think, and I'm guessing here, the point will be to make a car that is much more minimalist in shape and one that is more radical than more conservative Audi brand design models like the A4 or A6.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

I miss some of the elements of my MK I like the more aggressive stance and the like. The MK II is also a fine car. But if Audi wants a "safe" coupe, they have the A5. Giving back some edge to the TT would be a fine thing. They don't have to go all "boy racer" with it, but bring back some edge.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The TT Mk2 is inconspicuous in daily traffic, the TT Mk1 is still a head turner when seen.
Every time is see a TT Mk2 i think "oh" TT Mk2, every time i see a TT Mk1 i think WOW a TT Mk1.
The Mk2 have not the stance the TT Mk1 have, not by a long shot, it's just a ordinary coupe in daily traffic, with in big lines the boring Audi design.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

R5T said:


> The TT Mk2 is inconspicuous in daily traffic, the TT Mk1 is still a head turner when seen.
> Every time is see a TT Mk2 i think "oh" TT Mk2, every time i see a TT Mk1 i think WOW a TT Mk1.
> The Mk2 have not the stance the TT Mk1 have, not by a long shot, it's just a ordinary coupe in daily traffic, with in big lines the boring Audi design.


Strange, when I see a MK1, I think I think, WOW what an awkwardly gay squashed beetle.
From an engineering standpoint, they do nothing better than a MK2 and look like some sort of aborted fetus from a beetle and space alien.

Always forward, never backwards....


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> Always forward, never backwards....


And with the old design you could never tell if it was going forward or if it was going backwards. 

I think they should take more cues from the R8. Separate it from the pack as part of their sports car design language.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

LynxFX said:


> And with the old design you could never tell if it was going forward or if it was going backwards.
> 
> I think they should take more cues from the R8. Separate it from the pack as part of their sports car design language.



Agreed.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

They don't have to go wacko on hp either.....keep it light and fast. More aluminum please. When a car can go 0-60 in 4.8 seconds with 265hp....that's efficient...that's what I like about it. 

I don't get excited seeing the Mk I's much....I prefer the 69% aluminum content of the Mk II.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

joneze93tsi said:


> Strange, when I see a MK1, I think I think, WOW what an awkwardly gay squashed beetle.
> From an engineering standpoint, they do nothing better than a MK2 and look like some sort of aborted fetus from a beetle and space alien.
> 
> Always forward, never backwards....


The Porsche 911 is more a squashed Beetle then the TT ever will be.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

The 911 may have its roots from the Beetle but you can see which looks like a squashed one. Biggest giveaway are the wheel arches and the rounded front/rear combo. The roofline also gives it that "squished" feeling when seeing them side by side.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

The original TT is a puristic bauhaus design implementation inside and out- I miss mine everytime I see one out on the streets. The MK2 is a more mainstream sports coupe that carries over enough of the TT elements to resemble a TT but it also gets "lost" in the crowd. I like the drivng dynamics and lightness of my MK2 and if the MK3 can carry over the lightness of the MK2 and bring back the puristic design of the MK1 and still offer us three pedal manuals with Quattro, it will be a compelling car.

Around 3000lbs for a Quattro 6MT with 300hp would be close to perfect.


----------



## Cathode (Sep 23, 2012)

joneze93tsi said:


> Strange, when I see a MK1, I think I think, WOW what an awkwardly gay squashed beetle.
> From an engineering standpoint, they do nothing better than a MK2 and look like some sort of aborted fetus from a beetle and space alien.
> 
> Always forward, never backwards....


Totally agree, i actually really disliked the Audi TT until the MKII came along. The faster we move away from that look the better.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

Cathode said:


> Totally agree, i actually really disliked the Audi TT until the MKII came along. The faster we move away from that look the better.


Same here. The Gen1 car is too bubbly looking to me. The backend is just fugly. I won't mind owning the one generation TT that is good looking, especially since it is an RS.


----------



## RoadTTripper (Aug 12, 2012)

Dunno guys. When I saw that first photo shoot in Iceland in R&T way back in '99 or '00, I said "that's my next car!" I haven't seen much since that caused that reaction (of cars I might actually own that is...Aston Martins will always turn my head  )

Guess we will just have to wait and see and hope they don't get all conservative on us. And how about a little color next time? Silver, black white and grey are nice on these cars, but what about the other end of the spectrum? A nice rich dark green or blue like the Cayman or that Hibiscus red of a few years ago?

Just a thought.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)




----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

The MK2 looks more aggressive and the body lines look like the design team completed their work before it went into production. I really dislike the front and rear end of the MK1, which was improved quite a lot in the MK2. All in all, I really don't see the point of going back to the MK1 when the good parts of that design are still present in the current model. They should just continue to improve the TT look, not attempt to be retro on a car model that is very young already.

Example of the body lines being incomplete.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

audi knows they have to at least partially compete with their new sibling


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

RoadTTripper said:


> When I saw that first photo shoot in Iceland in R&T way back in '99 or '00, I said "that's my next car!" I haven't seen much since that caused that reaction.
> 
> *Ding! And it was.
> *
> ...


I would love to see them go in the direction being rumored.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the mk2 much.more! Just sayin haha


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

pal said:


> The original TT is a puristic bauhaus design implementation inside and out- I miss mine everytime I see one out on the streets. The MK2 is a more mainstream sports coupe that carries over enough of the TT elements to resemble a TT but it also gets "lost" in the crowd. I like the drivng dynamics and lightness of my MK2 and if the MK3 can carry over the lightness of the MK2 and bring back the puristic design of the MK1 and still offer us three pedal manuals with Quattro, it will be a compelling car.
> 
> Around 3000lbs for a Quattro 6MT with 300hp would be close to perfect.


Exactly,exactly what I think...
I had 3 MK1,all love...
Waited 2 years and bought the RS, for the stick...40k miles now...
I love the engine and the torque,but it's a rough ride...And,I still don't know about the look...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I loved my TTS, and my RS even more, but there is 2 things holding the TT back from sports car purity. It's front heavy and front wheel drive biased. If the idea of redesigning cars is to improve them, then those are the 2 areas that need to be addressed. Form will follow function.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to see this become a reality!



















or this!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Does not even look like a TT, far from it.
That would not be the TT decal worthy IMHO.
Maybe a japanese brand decal would go with it.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

DrDomm said:


> I loved my TTS, and my RS even more, but there is 2 things holding the TT back from sports car purity. It's front heavy and front wheel drive biased. If the idea of redesigning cars is to improve them, then those are the 2 areas that need to be addressed. Form will follow function.



you know why the tt will NEVER be rwd biased or NOT nose-heavy? it would cannibalize their R8 sales. who in their right mind would get the r8 over the TTRS if the torque distribution was the same and the weight was close to 50/50. well maybe someone who values looks more than performance but otherwise they would lose a lot of r8 sales.

you think audi doesn't know how to make an amazing sports car? just look at the R18. they know exactly what they are doing. the TT caters to a specific segment of the market within that price range, you want something better, pony up some more cash for the R8. it's a business decision plain and simple imo.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> you know why the tt will NEVER be rwd biased or NOT nose-heavy? it would cannibalize their R8 sales. who in their right mind would get the r8 over the TTRS if the torque distribution was the same and the weight was close to 50/50. well maybe someone who values looks more than performance but otherwise they would lose a lot of r8 sales.


Very similar to why Porsche limits the performance of the Cayman. Anything better and it would easily out perform the 911.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

R5T said:


> Does not even look like a TT, far from it.
> That would not be the TT decal worthy IMHO.
> Maybe a japanese brand decal would go with it.


I would like to see that mid-engined with 4 rings on it and it would be more than TT decal worthy, it would define the next generation of TT!

Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder - some of us are just blind!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> you know why the tt will NEVER be rwd biased or NOT nose-heavy? it would cannibalize their R8 sales. who in their right mind would get the r8 over the TTRS if the torque distribution was the same and the weight was close to 50/50. well maybe someone who values looks more than performance but otherwise they would lose a lot of r8 sales.
> 
> you think audi doesn't know how to make an amazing sports car? just look at the R18. they know exactly what they are doing. the TT caters to a specific segment of the market within that price range, you want something better, pony up some more cash for the R8. it's a business decision plain and simple imo.


First, I didn't say anything about a Mk3 TTRS. I said TT. So if Audi is afraid to devalue the R8 with a better TTRS, then don't make an RS.

Second, Audi's goal should be to make the best cars per segment to compete with their competition. They shouldn't worried about stepping on their own toes.

Third, if they want a well balanced TTRS that doesn't compete with the R8, make the R8 better...i.e. all R8GT's.

Personally though, I don't believe the reason the TT is front biased is because of the R8. The TT has been around way longer than the R8. It's front biased for manufacturing cost reasons, I'm sure. If Audi thought a rear biased TT would improve their image and make money, they'd do it.


----------

